# Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

					Zum Jahreswechsel wird allerorten Bilanz gezogen, so auch beim Film. media control hat die Jahrescharts des deutschen Kinos veröffentlicht. Demnach belegt Fack Ju Göhte mit 5,5 Millionen Zuschauen ganz klar die Spitzenposition. Danach folgen Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Dafür, dass der Film schon Monate läuft, sind 5,5 mio Zuschauer gegenüber den anderen beiden Filmen - welche erst im Dezember anliefen und bereits 4+ mio Zuschauer hatten - ziemlich schwach...


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Ich bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich den Film wirklich gucken soll. -.-


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich den Film wirklich gucken soll. -.-


 
Wenn du erst noch überlegen musst, solltest du es lieber lassen und dir das Geld sparen 

Ich finde Fack Ju Göhte genau so beschissen wie Türkisch für Anfänger und diese ganzen Til Schweiger-Filme. Die Zuschauerzahlen kommen nur wegen den ganzen Tussis zu stande, die nur wegen Til Nuschler und dem anderen Typen da reingehen.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn du erst noch überlegen musst, solltest du es lieber lassen und dir das Geld sparen


 
Nur weil du ihn anscheinend wohl geguckt und ihn öde findest? Ich glaub nicht da ich mich da anpassen muss!


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dafür, dass der Film schon Monate läuft, sind 5,5 mio Zuschauer gegenüber den anderen beiden Filmen - welche erst im Dezember anliefen und bereits 4+ mio Zuschauer hatten - ziemlich schwach...



Für einen deutschem Film ist das trotzdem beachtlich.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich finde Fack Ju Göhte genau so beschissen wie Türkisch für Anfänger ...


 
Na, das ist ja mal eine echte Empfehlung! 
Den Film "Türkisch für Anfänger" habe ich zwar nie gesehen, aber bei der gleichnamigen Serien-Seifen-Oper habe ich mich regelmäßig echt weggeschmissen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich finde Fack Ju Göhte genau so beschissen wie Türkisch für Anfänger



"Ja ok, manchmal bumse ich auch unter meinem Niveau!"


----------



## beercarrier (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn du erst noch überlegen musst, solltest du es lieber lassen und dir das Geld sparen
> 
> Ich finde Fack Ju Göhte genau so beschissen wie Türkisch für Anfänger und diese ganzen Til Schweiger-Filme. Die Zuschauerzahlen kommen nur wegen den ganzen Tussis zu stande, die nur wegen Til Nuschler und dem anderen Typen da reingehen.




ich fand **** you göthe für einen film den meine frau ausgesucht hat ziemlich genial, ok riddick war um welten besser aber ich konnte schon ein paar mal lachen (unfreiwillig)


----------



## ClimaX-0 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Die meisten deutschen Filme muss man meiner Meinung nach nicht beachten einfach schlecht. Fand bis jetzt nur Cloud Atlas wirklich gut. Abseits davon kommen aus Hollywood in der letzten Zeit, zu viele Superhelden Filme und dieses Jahr wird es wohl auch nicht besser. 2014 freue mich eigentlich nur auf Interstellar.


----------



## ViP94 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Der Hobbit ist doch erst vor drei Wochen angelaufen, oder?
Der wird Django auf jeden Fall noch überholen und wohl auch noch den Göthe!


----------



## wollekassel (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Cloud Atlas war wirklich mit ABSTAND der beste (deutsche) Film überhaupt. Ein Hochgenuss auf Blu-Ray.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nur weil du ihn anscheinend wohl geguckt und ihn öde findest? Ich glaub nicht da ich mich da anpassen muss!


 
Ne, aber wenn du erst noch überlegen muss, ob du ihn schauen willst oder nicht, dann bist du wohl nicht so davon überzeugt ihn überhaupt sehen zu wollen.


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nur weil du ihn anscheinend wohl geguckt und ihn öde findest? Ich glaub nicht da ich mich da anpassen muss!


 lol er hat dir nur einen freundlichen Rat gegeben.
Kommt natürlich auf deinen Filmgeschmack an, der Film ist halt typisch deutscher Bauern/unterschichtenhumor.

Blöd gesagt: gefallen dir andere Filme wie die oben erwähnten Schweigers usw, oder das nachmittagsprogramm von RTL, dann wirds schon hinhauen mitm Spaß.





wollekassel schrieb:


> Cloud Atlas war wirklich mit ABSTAND der  beste (deutsche) Film überhaupt. Ein Hochgenuss auf Blu-Ray.


hmmm ok danke fürn Tipp, auch wenn es doch ein paar wirklich WIRKLICH gute Filme gibt von Dtl und Cloud Atlas im Vergleich bei den Kritikern nicht so gut ankam...


----------



## ClimaX-0 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



Rollora schrieb:


> hmmm ok danke fürn Tipp, auch wenn es doch ein paar wirklich WIRKLICH gute Filme gibt von Dtl und Cloud Atlas im Vergleich bei den Kritikern nicht so gut ankam...


Bitte beachte keine Kritiker mehr. Gerade bei Cloud Atlas ist es empfehlenswert die Kritiken zu übersehen und den Fokus auf den Film zu lenken. Abseits davon darfst du auch nicht vergessen das Filme wie Cloud Atlas ganz anders bewertet werden, als Komediefilme. Meist, wie ich finde, zu extrem. Der Ironie das ich ein Kritiker der Kritiker bin ist mir bewusst. Auch das mit dem ersten Satz mein Beitrag in die Sinnlosigkeit aufgeht ist mir klar.


----------



## loltheripper (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Meiner Meinung nach ist so ziemlich alles was so in den letzten 3 Jahren im Kino lief reinster Müll den man nach einem Monat wieder vergessen hat (1-3 Filme waren vllt. mittelprächtig bis gut), es sei denn man ist ein Fan wie z.B. von Herr der Ringe. Aber rein garnichts davon würde ich mir ein 2. mal ansehen... Irgendwas ist da falsch gelaufen die Budgets sind höher, die Technik wird immer besser aber trotzdem sind die meisten triple-A Filme Eintagsfliegen die nach kürzester Zeit vergessen sind. Zu Fack Ju Göhte, ich habe ihn nicht gesehen und der Trailer ist schon abschreckend genug um mich davon fern zu halten.


----------



## TimoReimann (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Fack Ju Göthe ist ein unterhaltsamer und gut gemachter Film - aufjedenfall gelungen. Wem das zu "unterschichtig" ist, der ist im Comedy-Bereich halt falsch.

Generell finde ich Deutsche Filme immer "besser" anzuschauen als synchronisierte Amerikanische.

Aber so Klassiker wie "Das Boot" oder "Bang Boom Bang" werden unerreicht bleiben...


----------



## naobu (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Göhte ein gut gemachter Film?
Wem der Film zu unterschichtig ist, der ist im Comedy Bereich falsch?

Vorsichtig Sportsfreund.
Deutsche Filme gelten nicht ohne Grund als meistens handwerklich schlecht.
Dazu ist dieser Film in meinen Augen ein Paradebeispiel für "deutsche Comedy".
Schon beim ersten Trailer, wusste ich das dieser Film sich eher an Bildleser richtet.

Aber gut Geschmäcker sind verschieden und ich gehöre leider zu den Menschen die gerne denken, auch im Kino


----------



## XmuhX (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



naobu schrieb:


> Schon beim ersten Trailer, wusste ich das dieser Film sich eher an Bildleser richtet.


 
Trifft es genau!


----------



## mitverachtung (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



naobu schrieb:


> Deutsche Filme gelten nicht ohne Grund als meistens handwerklich schlecht.
> Dazu ist dieser Film in meinen Augen ein Paradebeispiel für "deutsche Comedy".
> Schon beim ersten Trailer, wusste ich das dieser Film sich eher an Bildleser richtet.
> 
> Aber gut Geschmäcker sind verschieden und ich gehöre leider zu den Menschen die gerne denken, auch im Kino



Zum Handwerklichen nur kurz: Till Schweigers "Schutzengel" hat eine der besten Shootouts in Actionfilmen überhaupt.
Es gibt einige sehr gute deutsche Filme. Baader Meinhof, Cloud Atlas. Vincent Will Meer, Das Leben der Anderen etc...

außerdem ich rieche Verallgemeinerung. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich im Kino auch gerne mitdenke. Filme wie Inception oder Shutter Island sind genau mein Fall, aber auch eher künstlerisch geprägte Filme wie Anna Karenina und Moonrise Kingdom habe ich sehr gut gefunden (und die hat kaum wer gesehen). Dann noch gute Actionfilme wie Skyfall oder Django... alles Top - aber warum darf ich dann Fack yu Göthe nicht gut finden? Verstehe ich nicht. Weil das flacher Humor ist? Mich hat der Film trotzdem blendend unterhalten.

Ich höre auch Straßenrap wie Bushido und Haftbefehl sehr gerne - macht mich dass jetzt zu einem dummen Menschen ohne Anspruch? Hauptsache man kann sich in einem Forum mal besser als andere fühlen - wenn man schon Zwecks Niveau kein RTL gucken mag. Um auch hier mal zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## ClimaX-0 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Ja genau weil es so flacher Humor ist. Immer wieder dieser notgeile Humor gepaart mit peinlichen Ereignissen. Bildleser trifft es halt wirklich perfekt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*

Jeder der behauptet das es gute deutsche Filme nach dem dt. Expressionismus gibt hat sowieso GAR keine Ahnung.


----------



## naobu (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde*



mitverachtung schrieb:


> Zum Handwerklichen nur kurz: Till Schweigers "Schutzengel" hat eine der besten Shootouts in Actionfilmen überhaupt.
> Es gibt einige sehr gute deutsche Filme. Baader Meinhof, Cloud Atlas. Vincent Will Meer, Das Leben der Anderen etc...
> 
> außerdem ich rieche Verallgemeinerung. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich im Kino auch gerne mitdenke. Filme wie Inception oder Shutter Island sind genau mein Fall, aber auch eher künstlerisch geprägte Filme wie Anna Karenina und Moonrise Kingdom habe ich sehr gut gefunden (und die hat kaum wer gesehen). Dann noch gute Actionfilme wie Skyfall oder Django... alles Top - aber warum darf ich dann Fack yu Göthe nicht gut finden? Verstehe ich nicht. Weil das flacher Humor ist? Mich hat der Film trotzdem blendend unterhalten.
> ...


 

Zum einen habe ich nciht behauptet das alle deutschen Filme handwerklich schlecht sind, nur das sie als solches gelten.
Ja es gibt gut bis ausgezeichnete deutsche Filme, auch wenn Cloud Atlas nur wegen einem Produzenten und Tykwer für mich kein deutscher sondern eine internationale Koproduktion ist 

Auch veralgemeinern wollte/habe ich nicht, ich wollte/habe lediglich meine Meinung zum Ausdruck gebracht.
Wer sich deswegen auf den Fuß getreten fühlt


----------

